# Does singlehanding equal insanity?



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

After reading through the "Knockdown" thread, seeing the thread about the 80-year-old dude being rescued in the gulf, reading Caldwell's book "Desparate Voyage", reading about another guy that was lost this past year while on a solo circ, and reading about all the youngsters doing their things these days...I'm starting to wonder about singlehanding.

On one level it seems that most people see it as the "purest" form of individuality. And for others it's just a necessity because we're so annoying that no one will sail with us anyway. But when SO much emphasis is put on safety, redundancy, prudence, etc. - singlehanding stops making sense very quickly. In fact, it seems kind of insane.

What do you guys think?


----------



## AndrewMac (Sep 11, 2009)

To each their own, I suppose, but don't think any extended single handing is for me. I love doing it for day sailing in my home waters, but a blue water trip....I annoy myself too much for that.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The reality is that most folks doing distance cruising or even lesser forms of serious cruising, are typically short-handed if not actually single-handed and sailing short-handed means fairly long periods during the voyage being for all intensive purposes single-handing as the other crew members sleep or do chores below. As such there is very little difference in how the boat is rigged between short-handed voyaging and single-handing. 

I do a lot of single-handing, and even more single-handing with passengers. I assure you that when things get dicey, its often easier to move about and do what needs to be done single-handed without the added burden of taking care of the passengers.

But the one thing that I will say about single-handing is that by necessity you need to be a much physical shape and be a much better sailor than if all you do is go sailing with crew. It really helps to have the right boat. 

I am glad that he is okay, but I do not have a lot of sympathy for the 80 year old guy single-handing a design that was a P.O.S. and a bear to sail from the day it left the factory. To me he certainly placed himself in a position that I would not have wanted to be in but also know better than to have gotten into in the first place. 

Jeff


----------



## CoastalEddie (Dec 15, 2009)

Let's be honest here. Once one has bought a sailboat, spent most or all of ones free time (and money) fixing it up, and then decided to set sail for some far off spot, at a speed little faster than that of a brisk walk, the criteria for insanity have long since been fulfilled. Ones desire to do such activities solo doesn't really make one more insane, it just allows the folks in the white coats to properly categorize the mental disorder in question.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

There is single handing where you go out for a few hours by yourself on a nice day, and there is single handed where you sail a long distance from point A to point B. 

I do the first one all the time, with my longest solo sail being about 8 hours. I do not want to do the second one.

Barry


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Coastal - now that's funny...and so true.

Jeff! Jeez! I'd say you just delivered a serious body slam to the Downeaster 32 Cutter! Zowie!


----------



## MC1 (Jan 6, 2008)

I think of it from a risk management perspective. Sailing with other experienced crew is a good way to reduce risk, but not the only way. So, when single handing, knowlege, experience, using best practices, a well found boat, a PFD, lifevest, harness, having a dingy available, VHF, cell phone, EPIRB, etc. become more important to offset the increased risk of going out alone. 

I guess if it's a choice between single handing and just staying at the dock, take the additional precautions, accept the remaining risk, and go! 

If you have other risk factors to consider as well (e.g., advanced age, poor health, risky boat), this may tip the risk-benefit equation another way. Do the math, but remember that staying under your bed is not entirely risk free either.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

MC1 said:


> Do the math, but remember that staying under your bed is not entirely risk free either.


+1 MC.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

To singlehand is a decision that many sailors make and why not. Many people like to live a little closer to the edge than others find comfortable.

If you expect the cavalry to rescue you regardless when things go wrong then maybe there is an argument against your decision but otherwise why should it be anyone elses business. 

I would not take a 60 footer offshore into the southern ocean but will happily gunkhole around the Caribbean in my present boat singlehanded.


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

A major factor in the search for "our" current boat was the ability to easily single-hand her.

Even with my Wife aboard, it's still single-handing. 

When the weather is great, especially around the Summer Solstice, I've been known to stay out on the lake six - ten hours.

Paul


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

CoastalEddie said:


> Let's be honest here. Once one has bought a sailboat, spent most or all of ones free time (and money) fixing it up, and then decided to set sail for some far off spot, at a speed little faster than that of a brisk walk, the criteria for insanity have long since been fulfilled. Ones desire to do such activities solo doesn't really make one more insane, it just allows the folks in the white coats to properly categorize the mental disorder in question.


Very true, funny and sad all at the same time!

Not being a loner myself, singlehanding has limited appeal. I've done some, of course, both by choice and necessity and there's definitely a heightened feeling of accomplishment when your done.

Participating in a singlehanded race, for instance, takes racing to a very personal level... there's no one else to blame or applaud depending how things go.

I have no issue or problem with those singlehanding on short hops and daysails, but I think it's undeniable that overnight long passage singlehanding is technically illegal - when you're sleeping no one's on watch.

Still and all you have to admire those that can repeatedly pull off impressive voyages alone.. esp those in the solo RTW races - big boats, big weather, big risk.... impressive indeed but it's not for me!


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

I single handed around the Keys and the Bahamas for almost 4 years. I was in between marriages and enjoyed the heck out of the freedom of being alone. I did what I wanted, went wherever I felt like, stayed as long as I cared to, and enjoyed assuming totally responsibility for my own well-being. However, once I had sufficiently scratched my freedom itch, I began to realize how much more fun it would be to share those spectacular sunsets and secluded anchorages with someone special.

In 2004, I recall being anchored in a lovely, secluded spot in the Berry Islands. One evening I got to witness one of the most beautiful sunsets I had ever seen. It dawned on me then that this sunset was meant to be enjoyed by more than one person. So, when I picked up my girl friend in Nassau a week or so later, I proposed. We were married on a Grand Bahama beach in May.

Now that I am retired I have a great deal of free time to go cruising. Although I will continue to single hand, I will arrange to have my wife join me aboard Intuition as much as her work schedule permits. I have twice as much fun when she's with me!


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

As Jeff_H said, sailing short handed can at times duplicate sailing singlehanded, especially at 4-5 AM... can't see the hand in front of you and it's blow'n 25 to 30 knots and wave heights are running 12 to 16 ft. It's kinda like being a fetus and Mommy's on a slow motion trampoline! 
Those conditions were maybe 5 or 6 days of the 12 day trip to St. Thomas from the Abacos and don't get me wrong...it was the best sailing I've ever experienced.

The skipper was a hell of a sailor, the boat was full keeled and well found. She was a perfect performer for the conditions we were sailing in and I never felt in any danger at any time. There were, however, times I wished I could have walked on water!  The forward birth was filled with family stuff, so I spent my off watch time sleeping on one or the other settees, tack dependant. I don't want to spend 12 HOURS on my couch at home let alone sleep on a pitching surface somewhat smaller for 12 DAYS. Four hours on, four off...sometime, about the seventh or eight day, EVERTHING including going to the head was a chore. Sure gave me some heighten respect for those who do sail singlehanded for WEEKS/MONTHS.

Long story short, after we arrived at St. Thomas, I was worthless (and sometimes was during the trip) and exhausted. I learned that I really didn't NEED to travel the oceans to enjoy sailing singlehanded or short handed. I know my shortcommings were my own fault due to my not being prepared for the trip (the skipper acted like he'd just stepped out of a soothing massage). The trip was one of those "crew needed immediately" sites and I flew to the Bahamas thinking it was an 'island hopping trip'. Wrong! I had bitten off more than I had bargained for. Seven hundred miles due east to pick up the trades and THEN head south. After twelve days, I was in the best physical shape I've been in for some time but felt like doggie doo with the crap kicked out of it!  Still, I felt very privledged to be out there and grateful I was given an experience I'll not forget. 

I still would like to sail my own boat (STILL looking) and explore both coasts of Florida, the Keys with a side trip to Ft. Jefferson and even down into the Virgins. That should keep me busy for...I dunno...the REST of my life maybe!  For SELF be true, don't need no BLUE! 

Looking back at those long watches, I really don't know where the long distant singlehandlers get their motivation from...I just know it's not in me like I thought it was.


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

Bought a boat while married....got divorced, kept the boat...singlehanded almost all the time for several years...even when I had a "guest" aboard. Most of them couldn't or wouldn't handle my terrible sailing habits. Finally one day took someone with me...the boat almost blew over (had to much sail, trying to show off) looked to weather at about 60 degrees above my head and there she sat with a GIANT smile on her face.....asked her to marry me shortly thereafter......sometimes we learn things about ourselve and other people while "single handing"........now we're both crazy about sailing. Come on guys with the lab coats and catch me if you can. I'm living life to the fullest and if that's crazy the admiral and I are both loonie tunes because we take turns "single handing".
When I die I hope I slide into the grave in a worn out, battered, very tired old body. I won't be needing it anymore anyway and I'll have an insane grin on my face when I do!


----------



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

I love single handing, from my perspective that is not a huge challenge.

If you want to start considering peoples sanity you should start looking at those who choose what we do, that is to do big passages with small kids.


----------



## flatracker (Aug 16, 2009)

*Single Handing*

Single handing is and should be an individual decision. What is good, or safe, for me, may not be good or safe for others. Each individual knows his/her boat, abilities and desires better than anyone else. I know some who I would feel comfortable heading around the horn with, and I know some who I wouldn't feel comfortable with on a small lake. And they all think they are pretty good. It is not up to someone else to determine what I may or may not do.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

CoastalEddie said:


> Let's be honest here. Once one has bought a sailboat, spent most or all of ones free time (and money) fixing it up, and then decided to set sail for some far off spot, at a speed little faster than that of a brisk walk, the criteria for insanity have long since been fulfilled. Ones desire to do such activities solo doesn't really make one more insane, it just allows the folks in the white coats to properly categorize the mental disorder in question.


:laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher

AWESOME. Welcome to the forum. Love your signature as well. 

MedSailor


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

Single handeling is the best and worst thing I have ever done.


----------



## genieskip (Jan 1, 2008)

While I have done some singlehanding (some, not much) I sleep much better on the boat underway if I know someone who is a competent sailor is on deck, keeping an eye on things. I also enjoy the companionship of good friends, the only kind of people I allow on the boat for long stretches of time underway. I have so far managed to avoid the: 
1. go alone or 
2. go with someone you don't like or whose seamanship you don't trust or
3. stay home dilemma. 

With luck I'll keep avoiding those bad choices and sail with good companions.


----------



## Garffin (Oct 22, 2009)

*Oh yeah!*

Well I can say that we are social beings and given that fact it's not a nature act for a person to be left alone for long periods of time and not want or need some social interaction. If you add to that the work of sailing a boat from a-b over a period of weeks it can become a huge mental fight. I have seen guys go for days without saying so much as 2 words to each other on working boats that were at sea for weeks. That gets scary. I love to sail solo but I need people also. It's really nice to have someone to talk too, share ideas/fears while sailing but to sail alone on a boat for any length of time can be a very personal, rewarding almost religious experience. I know there have be times that I prayed to God if only He would allow me to survive this or think man this meteor shower is the coolest dam thing there just might be something bigger out there. I love to sail solo at night. I know it might sound strange. I just enjoy the peace of mind I get and sense of accomplishment from taken part in something that has taken up so much of people's dreams. I am blessed, lucky and well for me to sail it's all about being single handed. So I guess I might be a little crazy. Dan


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

There is at least one really good reason to single hand and that is that everything gets done. By that I mean that since everything is the responsibility of one person that one person knows what has to be done and they do it. When you start getting more than one person involved it gets a little wishy washy, you start having to take the other person's personality and feelings into account, who is responsible for what starts to be a little vague, there is miscommuninication, etc, and get three or more people involved and it can get very confusing. Nothing in this world ever really gets done by committee anyway, in the end things get done by that one person who focuses their attention on what they are supposed to be doing and they just do it.

No single person ever made as bad a decision as three people.

None of us is as dangerous as all of us.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

The only thing wrong with having a partner who loves being on the boat as much as I do is that I never get to go away by myself anymore. I do miss that. For me there is nothing quite so good.

That said, the dear old Wombette likes her sleep so I still get to spend plenty of time alone in the cockpit looking at the sky.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Smack...In all humility.... After reading you for awhile now..I'm actually a little bit surprised at the amount of negativism you actually have for single handed sailing..You start BF sail threads..BF Ski threads ..BF climb threads yet you seem to smack down on BF solo sail threads.

I would do it...I actually see myself doing it in my minds eye and it is a very enjoyable place to be yet scary at the same time... It will never come to fruition now and only could if my circumstances were different...which they will never be....as I have to much responsibility now ....I'm not a loner at all by nature for any great extended period of time but several months would fit me to a tea an I have been there to some degree in times past.

You have fostered a sort of care free persona since your arrival here and seem to have a zeal for life which most of us like very much wanting to push yourself to the edge sailing wise within your capabilities...solo sailors including Jessica Watson are dong the same thing just far beyond your level...She has more sail miles then you and I put together before she started this endeavor ...she was carving double diamonds while you and i were on the bunny slopes...ya were stronger...were men.... but I for one am not smarter..you may be in some areas as you are well versed and very quip but not as smart as she is sailing wise I will guarantee you that.

She speaks with a childish manner yes she does...and futzes with little girlish mannerisms but that doesn't dilute the cognisant thinking she has for all things sail stored up in that young sponge of a brain since she was old enough to remember.

Young ...yes....Foolhardy...yes....invicibal....so she thinks...gung ho...yes...agial...yes...etc..etc..

Sort of the same traits the military recruits eh?...

I would not let my daughters do this because it is so foreign to them...Jessica was basically born on a boat...a whole different thing....still scary as a parent I am sure of but they obviously have great confidence in her.

For Jessica to come to tragedy for them is or has to be put from their minds or it would drive them crazy..they have total faith on her abilities much as you or I would have the same apprehensions and fears but yet the belief and confidence that one of our kids could single hand a cross country trip across the country to a collage campus somewhere....It would not be comfortable but it is atainabal for them but still not safe. 

Ther is more to say but it wont change much of anything either so I will stop here.

She left a girl...but she will either finish or die trying a young woman...I can do non other then tip my hat in great respect of that.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey Smack, how do we know that Joshua Slocum didn't spend half his time strapping down a teddy to the mast anyway??

We all have our little props, childish silliness that we use sometimes to find comfort in a world of ****e... 

Solo circumnavigators who put hats and gloves on their windvanes and give them names so they have someone to talk to is really not that different..

My impression of Jess before she left was one of a girl as well equipped as anyone can be to face the challenges she has ventured out into.

So dude back off the Teddy man...


----------



## Jasper Windvane (Mar 2, 2006)

I single handed my former boat all but one time. The one time? The ex gal pal, and her son and friend. The ex got into the vino at dawn, the son slept all day. It was brutal. Buy the time I got to the dock, I was about nuts. The ex had to be helped off, the son and his friend took off with the inflatable, to look for girls. Me? I had to clean up after the crew. That was that, no more. And I never had another crewmate the whole time I owned/sailed that boat. I check the weather, plan for short trips, even in open ocean. Or, if a longer trip, stay well off, so nothing can happen. I never sailed with full sails, I'd reef before there was any wind. Although I was not sailing all that fast, or probably good, I felt safe enough. I'd tie off the tiller, and she would hold a course for 1/2 hour. A little adjustment, another 1/2 hour. To pass the time? I took along my trumpet and practiced. The trumpet came from a yard sale. Or? I played music. Loud. 
I took a long time entering ports. Sometimes I'd find a spot to anchor, then I
would jump in the inflatable, go ask about a dock, or something, to make sure I had some help with lines and didn't bump into another boat. I found that large fenders are the best, that way I only had to put out two, rather than four. I got pretty good at tossing lines. I'd tie a little fender at the end of the line, gave a lot of weight, and toss. The hardest part of single handing for me? Leaving. Especially if the wind is blowing a little. Getting that anchor up, sail out, steering.. not easy. Good pair of gloves and a piece of artificial turf on the foredeck. Pull Pull Pull .. the moment she releases.. pull fast. No splash splash, dirty anchor up on the turf. .. I admit, a few times I just stayed in the anchorage until I felt ok.. Sure beats the alcoholic ex, and the sleeping teenagers. ..


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

*Still* - I'm not smacking down single-handing. Not by any means.

I guess I'm asking this question as the devil's advocate. As I said in my OP, when SO much emphasis is placed on the vast amount of safety-mindedness and redundancy required to qualify as "prudent sailing" (most of the time rightly so), single-handing itself stands out as something that is not at all in line with that.

I don't think anyone could possibly deny the fact that true single-handing drastically increases the risks involved. Yet, this type of sailing is not only generally accepted by the sailing community - but generally admired by many knowledgeable sailors. I just find that interesting and wanted to hear opinions on it.

What most here have mentioned are more the emotional, convenience, preference factors involved in single-handing than the safety issues. If the idea of "pushing it" is so controversial...why is single-handing not controversial as well? So it's an interesting issue...at least to me.

*Still/Chall* - As for the Jessica's stuffed animals quip - my point there is that the whole fame-before-accomplishment thing, coupled with the youngest-around-record, is pushing increasingly young minors to take phenomenally huge risks, at the urging of the adults surrounding them. Something with that is whacked.

Now, I fully understand that my own zest for BFS might make that statement sound hypocritical. And I'll take the flames for that. But, in my mind, if it's an adult pushing limits...that's one thing. If it's a kid being encouraged to do a _solo circ_ by sponsors and a management team...that's another.

When Jessica or Abby or Laura or the Newborn finishes their circ, I'll be the first to congratulate them. No doubt. It's definitely a huge accomplishment and a BFS beyond my comprehension. But in the mean time, something just doesn't smell right to me in that particular endeavor.

(PS - Still, say whatever you want to say. I do think it's a great discussion and it definitely doesn't hurt my feelings.)

(PSS - Chall, it was widely reported that Slocum actually sailed with the "Joshua Slocum Action Figure" shown here:








Batteries not included.)


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

Single handing isnt about dying its about about living. Give it a try live a little before you die if you dont like it then at least you now. Face it we are all going to die quit making such a big deal out of it.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Uh guys Joshua Slocum had an imaginary friend.

wind_magic: only one person on a boat should make the decisions, and that's her skipper. Everybody else only counts as a hand (and only one hand at that).

My first couple of daysails on my boat were singlehanded and it was almost infinitely easier to have other hands on board. The part that made it harder was that those hands were connected to my brain not by neurons, but by words.

Since then I've been more reluctant to singlehand... only gone solo a couple of times and it was enjoyable but usually hard. A huge part of that is that my boat is not fitted out for it.

But is it "insane"? Definitely not. Obviously the safest setup is to be on a multi-handed boat that you _can_ singlehand if you need to. In other words, if you're the only conscious crewmember, you need to be able to singlehand. Therefore if singlehanding is insane, then so is doublehanding since what happens if something happens to the other hand? It can be shown by induction that if a crew of size 1 is insane, a crew of size n (for n>0) is insane. Draw what you will from this conclusion but I stand by the logic.

Relatedly, a while back I proposed a metric for determining just how dangerous sailing is. I don't remember exactly what it was but it didn't catch on, I can't say why. Anyway I propose a new metric which can be applied to both single-handed sailors and non-carpooling drivers (NCPDs): simply, fatalities per operator-day spent underway (calendar days, say, not complete 24-hour intervals). I'm willing to modify the metric (maybe you want loss of consciousness per operator-day underway or something).

smack, you seem like the sort of fellow who'd agree that such a metric is worthwhile. Any thoughts where the data might be procured?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

smackdaddy said:


> ...I'm starting to wonder about singlehanding.
> 
> On one level it seems that most people see it as the "purest" form of individuality. And for others it's just a necessity because we're so annoying that no one will sail with us anyway. ... In fact, it seems kind of insane.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I see it another way. I can sail with friends for a day or two, but sailing with friends for more than some days starts to make me feel uncomfortable. The boat is such a small place... Off course, there are some exceptions, I mean with the kids, I love it and I really enjoy their company. But normally I sail with only one of them (I have a Boy and a Girl) and at night we take turns, so I guess it's partly solo sailing anyway.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

AdamLein said:


> But is it "insane"? Definitely not. Obviously the safest setup is to be on a multi-handed boat that you _can_ singlehand if you need to. In other words, if you're the only conscious crewmember, you need to be able to singlehand. Therefore if singlehanding is insane, then so is doublehanding since what happens if something happens to the other hand? It can be shown by induction that if a crew of size 1 is insane, a crew of size n (for n>0) is insane. Draw what you will from this conclusion but I stand by the logic.
> 
> Relatedly, a while back I proposed a metric for determining just how dangerous sailing is. I don't remember exactly what it was but it didn't catch on, I can't say why. Anyway I propose a new metric which can be applied to both single-handed sailors and non-carpooling drivers (NCPDs): simply, fatalities per operator-day spent underway (calendar days, say, not complete 24-hour intervals). I'm willing to modify the metric (maybe you want loss of consciousness per operator-day underway or something).
> 
> smack, you seem like the sort of fellow who'd agree that such a metric is worthwhile. Any thoughts where the data might be procured?


Man, you just HAD to pull out math didn't you?

Okay, here is the answer you seek:

































=Sailing Freakin' Rocks!


----------



## fourdegreesc (Nov 22, 2009)

I think most of us will sail by ourselves plenty. I know I will be doing it a lot. It's ok, but crew has lots of benefits, especially when the S&%t hits the fan. And let's face it. "If it's gonna happen, it's gonna happen out there, right?"

My only objection to single-handing is that on crossings you can not maintain a proper lookout. Too many non-single-handers fail at this too. Too many stories start out, we were sitting below when all of a sudden we heard a big diesel from a _such or other boat_ who didn't even see us as they passed too close or our own comfort. I'm paraphrasing in my own sarcastic way, but you get the point.

Slocum did it in a time when you could go months without sighting another ship, and we still have a handful of ocean miles where that's possible. So I'd say single handing is fine coastwise, where you can sleep on the anchor, but these crazy 20 minute sleep timers and such are not convincing to me.

Single handing a crossing reminds me of the South Park episode, "Plan Too Great to Fail a Second Time."

Keep a sharp lookout.

-dennis


----------



## NateCP16 (Dec 28, 2008)

It is an interesting question from a safety/redundancy point of view. Everything on the boat is subject to deterioration and damage, why not a backup skipper?

My previous experience with boats has mostly been with powerboats on inland lakes and rivers. If you have an extra set of spark plugs, a couple of band-aids, and one ill fitting life jacket for each person on board you are considered well prepared. Sailors, even lake sailors, have a much different mind set. Self sufficiency seems to be a virtue in and of itself. Having everything you need aboard to fix ANY problem and safely bring the boat into port is highly valued by sailors. I think the ultimate extension of that boat-level self sufficiency is single handing. To rely on nothing but your boat, your preparation, and your personal skill and decision making to take you anywhere in the world is admirable, at least to other sailors.

They will argue with you over your choice of boat, what you chose to take with you, and your decisions along the way, but if you make the passage without outside assistance, you're given a certain level of credit for the achievement. It ain't the safest way to sail, but it is the purest in term of self sufficiency.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> Okay, here is the answer you seek:


Well sure that's easy enough to say.










This one is simply the Navier-Stokes equations for viscous incompressible fluid flow with the stress tensor expanded out into a viscosity term and shear force. Pretty standard. I'm glad you recognize the key role these equations play in gravity wave and sailboat dynamics, but you must agree that the incompressibility assumption rules out an analysis the problem of shock loading. Anyway it's hardly necessary for a purely statistical study.


























These babies are nothing more than bits of the N-S equations written out in component form in cylindrical and Cartesian coordinates 



> Sailing Freakin' Rocks!


Sure freaking does!


----------



## fourdegreesc (Nov 22, 2009)

I think Nate's comments reflect inexperience with crew, or the arrogance of a new captain. I don't mean that critically at all, and please don't take it that way. I'm talking about the attitude of the people he is commenting on. The idea that we're self-sufficient because we don't need help is incongruent with the idea of a cohesive crew that really works well together.

Try thinking of the ship, however small it may be, as self-sufficient but the crew is the life of the ship itself. More important, a good captain, single-hander, operator, what ever you call him or her, absolutely must recognize limitations. More and more on the professional side of many things, aviation, shipping, driving trucks, whatever, fatigue is widely recognized as a bigger problem than ever before.

I sincerely hope the macho solo thing goes away. The children sailing for records, the solo ocean racers, it's all nuts. But this is from a guy who runs cargo ships for a living. I'd like to see small craft folks pay a little closer attention to the craft. And I'll be happy to help out if you need something, so don't think I'm just complaining.

I like your idea of a "spare" captain. The people run the ship, so it pays to have spares. Slocum fell ill for days when he set off. Luckily he sailed in a time or few obstacles to navigate.

-dennis


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

AdamLein said:


> wind_magic: only one person on a boat should make the decisions, and that's her skipper. Everybody else only counts as a hand (and only one hand at that).


Yes but you have to have very good crew for that, most crew is not disciplined enough to choose to take direction from someone else.


----------



## captainmike99 (Jul 15, 2000)

Is this going to be another freedom that we will roll over and sacrafice in the name safety. Without some risk, there is no excitement and that's what adds spice to life. I love to single hand my 36' ketch days or a week at a time; anchor or heave to when I get tired. I love sailing with others too. I just hope it remains my choice. Sixty in La. And planning a trip to the Bahamas in spring of 2012, parts single handed, if it's still legal.


----------



## fourdegreesc (Nov 22, 2009)

captainmike99 said:


> Is this going to be another freedom that we will roll over and sacrafice in the name safety. Without some risk, there is no excitement and that's what adds spice to life. I love to single hand my 36' ketch days or a week at a time; anchor or heave to when I get tired. I love sailing with others too. I just hope it remains my choice. Sixty in La. And planning a trip to the Bahamas in spring of 2012, parts single handed, if it's still legal.


This is my all time favorite straw man.

Which freedom are you asking about? The freedom to violate Rule 5? I doubt there will suddenly be any obstacle to breaking that rule. Too many people (me included) sleep on the hook (the rule says "at all times"). Go out there and have at it guy.

-dennis


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

fourdegreesc said:


> This is my all time favorite straw man.
> 
> Which freedom are you asking about? The freedom to violate Rule 5? I doubt there will suddenly be any obstacle to breaking that rule. Too many people (me included) sleep on the hook (the rule says "at all times"). Go out there and have at it guy.
> 
> -dennis


I think he was talking about the freedom that people had before rule 5.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

My voyaging experiences don't really amount to a huge amount of sailing but it is more than some. The things that I have noted are:

Whilst crossing both the Indian and Pacific Oceans, ships were noticeable only by their absence. I sailed from the US to the Marquesas and saw only two ships in 24 days of sailing and for the sarcastic remark that is likely to follow, we kept a 24/7 awake watch and that's what we saw. So it depends were you are as to how good your watch needs to be. Sailing coastally is likely to be much busier and far more dangerous.
When I sailed this voyage, the two people who were with me had never done a voyage before and were as far from experienced crew as one can get. But their watch-keeping was as good as any other because their job was to make sure a ship never ran us down. Any other deviation I could sense/feel even if I was asleep and if I didn't wake when something worthy of being awake happened, the person on watch woke me. So the notion that your crew has to be experience is also widely over-stressed. You'r actually better off with inexperience that doesn't second-guess your every move.
Down to the subject of the thread - I sailed from Seychelles to Indonesia single handed, not because I wanted to but because I had to. I kept the boat on course with an autopilot (for as long as it worked) and kept a watch by radar alarm. The only vessels I came across were fishing boats that were doing what I was doing - running under autopilot with a radar watch and everyone on board asleep. So you *can* keep a watch while singlehanding and it *does* work - you're not a monstrous danger to the rest of the world unless you choose to be. I never at any time was in danger of colliding with another vessel.
I won't ever singlehand by choice - its way too lonely for me. But I know I can and if necessity requires it I will.


----------



## Rimbaud (Dec 9, 2009)

I enjoy single-handing--no one around to think you are mad when you whoop for joy when the boat's going well. And it's a way of _halving _risk--not doubling it, as only one person can fall over the edge of the earth if you go too far.[of course I'd like others aboard too if they whooped with joy too].


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

All of life is full of chances. Crossing the street can be a dangerous situation even when you look both ways. As most know I have single-handed from S.F. Ca. to Cabo, and back to S.F. I had 2 choices at the time. One was to stay home, and the other was to single-hand. I was single-handing S.F. Bay for a year in all the weather it has to offer. I practiced every manuever on the bay, and many times in well over 30knots.

I would reef, reduce hanked on sails, hove to, gybe from the Golden Gate Bridge time after time all the way to the marina at the far end of the bay. I honed & honed & honed my skills until I thought I was ready. As I sailed out under the G.G. Bridge. I looked over my shoulder at the city skyline. I asked myself if this is what I really wanted to do. Softly ever so softly I answered myself with a *YES*!

Was there fear, anxiety, or doubt. You better believe it! The *BIGGEST* fear I had was staying tied to that damned dock. I would rather take my chances with whales, floating containers, freighter, or logs than live my life with *WHAT IFs*.

There are all kinds of sports that are single-handed. Racing cars, climbing cliffs, and the list can go on if you just give it some thought. Are we crazy for doing these activities alone? No we aren't, but we are different, and we just get through life differently.

Don't get me wrong. My sailing is not confined to single-handing. I enjoy good company, and help. I am just not willing to stay at the dock, because someone else is not available to go when I am ready to go, where ever I want to go to

About breaking rule #5. I am sure a huge % here are breaking some kind of rule. Possibly driving too fast, or just over the limit, swimming alone in your backyard pool. I would like to see a list of these rules that are broken everyday.

Single-handing can be dangerous. I know I have been thrown from my boat. Another time I was thrown across the salon where I was stuck to the ceiling of the salon, and then dropped like a rock to the sole of the salon when she righted herself. There are no safety promises in life. Life is full of chances. Life is also full of choices. You make a choice, and live with the consequences. One thing I personally cannot live with is *WHAT IFs*, and what the possibilities might have been.. .........*i2f*


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

imagine2frolic said:


> Was there fear, anxiety, or doubt. You better believe it! The *BIGGEST* fear I had was staying tied to that damned dock. I would rather take my chances with whales, floating containers, freighter, or logs than live my life with *WHAT IFs*.


+1.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

lapworth said:


> Single handing isnt about dying its about about living. Give it a try live a little before you die if you dont like it then at least you now. Face it we are all going to die quit making such a big deal out of it.


That's my take on it. I've put off "life" long enough. When I am trained, I intend to single-hand quite a bit in the Bay.

There's just one thing I want to make sure of: That I am not a hazard to anyone else. It's one thing to risk my life, but it's unfair of me to affect anyone else out there.

That's one of the differences between recklessness and "living".


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm just insane, going from a 14'day sailer to a 22' cursier, I didn't see any reason not to solo sail. I solo 50% of the time, and do it for days at a time. Yes its much better with the 1st mate but when shes unable to go, that never stops me. 
I'm not sure what rule 5 is but if its a rule I'm sure I broke it.
I know every inch of my boat and trust my skills and limits. I even went storm chasing to hone my skills (small lake). It really is up to the individual.

I'm not out to impress anyone when I sail, I do it because I love it and the 1st mate enjoys it as well. 

We plan on heading south in the spring coastal hopping for safety amoung other reasons( don't think we'll have room for weeks of previsions for 2)

.Only send the guys in white when I start argueing with myself when and if something goes wrong.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I forgot to adress the conversations with one's self. After several days it's natural to talk to other objects. I didn't have a Wilson, but I did talk to myself as if I was another person. My name being John I would say things like this.

Well John, don't you think it's about time to reef that sail? It's a beautiful day isn't it? The first several days I was completely quiet. A lot of these statements were in my mind, but over time they became verbal. I don't ever remember answering myself, but I may have?

I believe the first thing I said to myself was quite big headed. I had torn the leech of my 150 headsail on a tack at sunrise. I brought the sail down, and hand sewed it for 3 hours while sitting on the cabin top.

I had been sailing past Big Sur, and was getting close to Morro Bay. I stood up, and looked at the coast line, and asked anybody who lived there. "And what have you accomplished by 9am?".......*i2f*


----------



## Jasper Windvane (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, your the guy. A friend of mine, he lives in California, he was looking 
through his binoculars, he lives alone, and he saw you rip the leach and 
he told his cat "*****, that poor bugger just ripped the leach on his 
jib sail, want some tuna".


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Smack..
Well...when ever you get a group of individuals togather you are always going to get a layering of different pholisophys and thoes said individuals will gravitatate toward there inter feeling aboat any subject and find comoradery there...Dosent mean they are right in that opinion or feeling.

Picture yourself alone in your car drive at 60 MPH on any road of your choice or solo flying an airplane over suburbia some where...now you have a heartatack and pass out...What is the mode of transportation going do do? Thease sonarios play out every singal year somewhere yet are we going to out law solo driving as not to indanger the rest of humanity..or is the agreed risk we all take getting or licence somehow nulify our riskless desires in trade for freedom of movement?

There is no differance sailing...what risk we pose to some ship is about zero compared to putting a coreening car even into the oncoming path of an 18 wheeler.

Jumping out of a perfictly good airplane is ludicrist in many peoples minds..dose that mean there should be a law outlawing it? as it very well could indanger and affect other peoples lives...the age thing is a hole differnt can of worms but wasnrt really part of your OP question. Young people are and always will be in a better position to take on risk as they have little to no responcibility..

I will not open the worm can of whats too young it is a dead horse beaten to deth IMO...there again we will all gravitate to the layer of acceptance each of us feel comfortabal with..donst make any of us right on that subject anyway...Some subjects there is a definet right or wrong personal acheavment issues regarding bettering oneself have more lattitude in that area.


----------



## Fitz87 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have not been sailing that long and definitely get a thrill going out past the jetties by myself. I am not ready to sail far, alone or otherwise, but if I ever go far, it will probably be alone.


----------



## Jasper Windvane (Mar 2, 2006)

I was at a bar in the Bahama's .. I met this man sitting there, he tells me he is a farmer from Iowa or someplace. He tells me his crop was great, and he bought a big sailboat, sailed it over from Florida. Then his girlfriend comes out of the restroom. She was drunk out of her mind. She is mumbling on and on incoherently about the boat, and how she was on board and the ocean and blah blah .. Something tells me, the Iowa farmer became a single handed sailor the next day.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jeff_H said:


> I do not have a lot of sympathy for the 80 year old guy single-handing a design that was a P.O.S. and a bear to sail from the day it left the factory.
> 
> Jeff


Moana Sailing | Moana Sailing

The people at the link above seem to be doing quite well in the same model of P.O.S. -- 20,000 miles so far.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

imagine2frolic said:


> I forgot to adress the conversations with one's self. After several days it's natural to talk to other objects.


On my first attempt at anything remotely resembling bluewater sailing we took a small steel schooner from Victoria to California.. Three on board, all inexperienced sailors at the time, within a day or two the fellow's wife was out of the game, seasick, nervous, frightened and not standing watches. That left two of us and so we were pretty much singlehanding while on deck.

Just at dusk several days later I found myself having a conversation with a sailbag lashed midships on deck... at least no one was arguing with me!

In this case I think fatigue was a factor.... unfortunately a number of factors conspired to make this trip a less than perfect one.

We've since done better further south!


----------



## dillybar (Nov 10, 2009)

Rule #5 seems a little broad to me , it makes perfect sense for a thousand ton freighter doing 25 knots. However, I think common sense argument can made that a small displacement sail boat crawling along at 5 knots in the open ocean with the benefit of radar alarms and reflectors in not a significant threat to any one. Naturally an argument can be made the skipper is at increased risk to himself but isn't that his business? I would be interested to know if there is any collision statistics on the subject.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

dillybar said:


> Rule #5 seems a little broad to me , it makes perfect sense for a thousand ton freighter doing 25 knots. However, I think common sense argument can made that a small displacement sail boat crawling along at 5 knots in the open ocean with the benefit of radar alarms and reflectors in not a significant threat to any one. Naturally an argument can be made the skipper is at increased risk to himself but isn't that his business? I would be interested to know if there is any collision statistics on the subject.


There is at least some anecdotal evidence for it, Tania Aebi hit a ship (?) when she was sailing around the world, and the guy who is doing the 1000 days at sea hit a ship soon after he left port, and now the young girl who recently left to sail around the world, didn't she hit a ship too ? Like you said, they were only threats to themselves, the ships didn't care.

Edit - I just looked it up.

Tania Aebi hit a tanker in the Med
Jessica Watson hit a bulk carrier
Reid Stowe hit a freighter


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

wind_magic said:


> There is at least some anecdotal evidence for it, Tania Aebi hit a ship (?) when she was sailing around the world, and the guy who is doing the 1000 days at sea hit a ship soon after he left port, and now the young girl who recently left to sail around the world, didn't she hit a ship too ? Like you said, they were only threats to themselves, the ships didn't care.
> 
> Edit - I just looked it up.
> 
> ...


Then I'd say us sailors are finally starting to get a proper reputation. Let's keep hitting them every chance we get. Those freighter cap'ns will soon know the fear and trepidation of us mad sailors...hunting them down like oversized puffer fish. They'll have that hollow feeling in their chests and they stay awake all night, their eyes stinging as they search the dark horizons for that billowy white menace captained by loners conversing with their fenders.

Then...yes then...we can get some shut-eye while they all avoid us.

Mad sailors unite!


----------



## dillybar (Nov 10, 2009)

"Pardon me Capt'n, so sorry to wake you". 
"What the hell is it? - Christ it's the middle of the night!"
"Sorry to bother you sir but there is what appears to be a Cal 25 off our port bow - and well he seems intent on ramming us.
"Dammit! Deep down you know if you drive a bulk carrier long eneugh this day will evenually come".
"Ready the life boats and prepare for impact!"
"Right away sir...."


----------



## Garffin (Oct 22, 2009)

*Cheers dillybar on like theres no tomorrow* LOL Funny Dilly


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

dillybar said:


> "Pardon me Capt'n, so sorry to wake you".
> "What the hell is it? - Christ it's the middle of the night!"
> "Sorry to bother you sir but there is what appears to be a Cal 25 off our port bow - and well he seems intent on ramming us.
> "Dammit! Deep down you know if you drive a bulk carrier long eneugh this day will evenually come".
> ...


If you hit a bulk carrier and everyone abandons ship, maybe it is a good idea to tie a line to it just in case you can claim salvage rights ...


----------



## Garffin (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey windmagic, True story I was talked into going to work for a transportation company out of Galveston Tx about 10 or years ago, Ryan Marine. The company was a good one but worked the dog crap out of you. We would go anywhere from 100 nm out or sometimes all the way to FL. Anyway the company got its start from a guy who while working on a small tug in Galveston Bay heard about a ship that was on fire. So these guys went to see. At about 2nd day and in the early morning hours they got onboard and started taking everything they could get off the ship. At this point the ship was abandoned. He was able to get enough stuff and sell to buy his first crew boat. He now has about 10 or so boats and is worth millions. That was over 35 years ago when that happened. Don't know if he could have gotten away with that today. Dan This is not that ship btw


----------



## dillybar (Nov 10, 2009)

Beutifull! That`s exactly how I envisioned the aftermath!


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

fourdegreesc said:


> Too many people (me included) sleep on the hook (the rule says "at all times").


It never occurred to me that Rule 5 might apply to vessels at anchor. Does it apply to vessels "made fast to the shore" (e.g. tied up in a slip) or aground as well?


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I would believe #5 is intended for vessels underway.......*i2f*


----------



## duncanm (Dec 21, 2009)

This is interesting, for those who singlehand regularly they have a great experience advantage over people who only sail with others.

In my view it's an essential skill that everyone needs to practice, if your colleagues happen to fall overboard or have health issues it will stand you in good stead and is one less thing to worry about.

If you're really worried, have a sat phone and strap it to yourself with a gps so that if you do find yourself immobilised somewhere on the boat you can at least let someone know.


----------



## Sitaram (Apr 17, 2007)

duncanm said:


> This is interesting, for those who singlehand regularly they have a great experience advantage over people who only sail with others.
> 
> In my view it's an essential skill that everyone needs to practice, if your colleagues happen to fall overboard or have health issues it will stand you in good stead and is one less thing to worry about.
> 
> If you're really worried, have a sat phone and strap it to yourself with a gps so that if you do find yourself immobilised somewhere on the boat you can at least let someone know.


I single hand about 50% of the time, and was not aware of a sat phone that would work in the water, is this something new>??


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

imagine2frolic said:


> I would believe #5 is intended for vessels underway.......*i2f*


I would have thought so but it doesn't explicitly mention that


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

Singelhanded,, naahhh I have a Dog


----------



## fourdegreesc (Nov 22, 2009)

Rule 5 applies at all times. It's worded so that it will mean different things in different situations. The underlying message is, watch out for danger in an appropriate way for what you're doing.

Some posters here are right that if a commercial vessel runs over you they may not even notice; it happens sometimes. But the professionals on those bridges DO follow the rules. If you are not, then they may be forced to maneuver in other traffic that you guys never see. From the deck of a small craft you don't care about anything a mile or more away, but ocean shipping may be tracking everything for a 12 or 16 mile radius of the ship. The fact that you can cross an ocean and never see a ship is reflective of your own horizon. The southern oceans are pretty clear, but the middle and northern oceans aren't. Keep in mind that your horizon from 10 ft HOE is only a few miles (like 3). A hull-down ship may easily go unnoticed. A friend of mine commented that she saw more ships at night than in the day and she couldn't figure out why they travel more at night.

Commercial ships maintain watches in port, especially in the 9-11 silliness. How you apply these to your small craft is probably open to interpretation. The courts almost never find a single vessel at fault in any case. Even if it's 95% the other guys fault (the most I've ever ready about), there's always that sliver of blame on the guy in the "right" because there was one more thing he could have done.

I've sailed with crew most of my time sailing. I prefer being alone on my boat, but I learn so much more from my betters so I always try and find crew. This is a craft that is tough to learn from books. Plus I, personally, do not want to get run over by a ship.

Does no one consider it embarrassing that so many of the big names in sailing have actually hit another vessel?

There's a joke in the Gulf, where we have quite a lot of traffic. How do you anchor a boat in Florida? Turn on the anchor lite and go to sleep. You can definitely get by with more in some parts of the world than in others.

It's unlikely that anyone would put a sailor through something similar to what the officers of the Hebei Spirit went through, but there's clearly some point where you should pay attention at anchor too. (while those officers were recently released from criminal charges, the civil fault will fall to some degree with their actions too.)

We will each be different in our tolerance for risk. And you can avoid some ocean routes where ships concentrate in traffic lanes (they are on your charts), but it's clearly a great risk with terrible consequences. It's not just "their" job to look out for you. Go if you must, but don't whine and complain when some ship dodges your boat in a close call.

I'm happy sailing alone, but I would try and make my single handing coastal routes. I don't mind sleeping on the anchor, but I also anchor my sailboat in open water when needed, an advantage of 500 feet of chain....

Best of luck folks, I'm headed back to sea tonight, so I'll probably miss the rest of this discussion. Don't sweat what I've written as attacking anyone. I'm just offering another point of view for your consideration.

-dennis


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

fourdegreesc said:


> Rule 5 applies at all times. It's worded so that it will mean different things in different situations. The underlying message is, watch out for danger in an appropriate way for what you're doing.
> 
> Some posters here are right that if a commercial vessel runs over you they may not even notice; it happens sometimes. But the professionals on those bridges *DO follow the rules*. If you are not, then they may be forced to maneuver in other traffic that you guys never see. From the deck of a small craft you don't care about anything a *mile or more away*, but ocean shipping may be tracking everything for a 12 or 16 mile radius of the ship. The fact that you can cross an ocean and never see a ship is reflective of your own horizon. The southern oceans are pretty clear, but the middle and northern oceans aren't. Keep in mind that your horizon from 10 ft HOE is only a few miles (like 3). A hull-down ship may easily go unnoticed. A friend of mine commented that she saw more ships at night than in the day and she couldn't figure out why they travel more at night.
> 
> ...


OKAY?

My remarks are to those in RED.

If the professionals DO follow the rules? Can you explain the Valdez? How is it the young girl was hit in Australia. No matter who was at fault? Maybe you should type MOST do follow the rules? The list can get rather large rather quick!

Let's use 30 knots to keep the math simple. If a freighter is doing thirty knots, and you don't have radar. That means within 2 minutes you are dead. I care a lot about that one mile, and a hell of a lot more. I am watching the horizon, and what ever my radar can see. I am watching the horizon all the time, and with your bare eyes you will see the ship well before the distance of the horizon. The first light, possibly a loom in the dark. The stack itself in daylight has increased the distance.

I don't consider it embarrassing at all for another sailor to hit anything let alone a ship. That's on them, and not me.

Saying this about Floridian sailors is pretty general. I have been in Florida waters for 7 years now, and found Floridians just as responsible as any other sailor, and sometimes just as irresponsible as any other location I have sailed, and that's more than many. You must remember many boats in Florida waters are just passing through from a different location.

100ft. of water may, or may not be open ocean. Can you give me the reasoning behind this? At least an example of where, and why. I am not taking anything you say as an attack. I am questioning where you, and why you get these thoughts. I am very curious where, and what you sail ..........*i2f*


----------



## duncanm (Dec 21, 2009)

Sitaram said:


> I single hand about 50% of the time, and was not aware of a sat phone that would work in the water, is this something new>??


You can easily talk through an Aquapak


----------



## fourdegreesc (Nov 22, 2009)

Imagine2frolic, you have considerable misconceptions about ocean shipping. 30 knots is more than twice the average speed of most ships. One moment you say you watch the horizon all the time and your radar all the time, but I was commenting on single handed offshore sailing. It's impossible to sail offshore for extended periods and not sleep. So I'm not sure what you're trying to convince us of.

To say that because accidents happen the rules don't matter is non-sequitur.

Nobody on the Veldez was sleeping when she grounded. Again, we're talking about sailing for extended periods alone, sleeping at sea without maintaining a proper lookout.

I think if you read more carefully my comments may make more sense. and I encourage you to do the math. Even for a hull-down ship at sea from the deck of a sailboat is not very far. And you do not ever see past the horizon. You radar will see a smidge past the horizon, but not enough to worry about.

I was not saying anything about florida sailors. It's a joke that there is very little offshore from florida to run into. Sorry if it wasn't clear. If you want some scary night sailing, visit the Louisiana coast and sail through some of the oil fields. Wow.

As for anchoring, I was saying that I do not make crossings alone. I coast along and anchor for the night, but don't have to pull into a harbor.

I am glad to hear that you use your radar all the time. A lot of folks don't. Another great tool, a fantastic tool, is AIS. That's a sure way to never get run down by a ship. I can't recommend it enough.

Good luck,
-dennis


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay - so I'm seeing a lot of people interested in singe-handing. And based on recent events (Abby) I'm becoming more convinced that it _is_ actually insanity. Why?

Simple. The risks go through the roof - and the reward is, well, you, yourself, alone, in Puerto Rico. Dude, what's the freakin' point?

Example, unless you spend inordinate amounts of time and money COMPLETELY rigging your boat to be able to do everything from the cockpit, tethered in with a 3 foot line - you're not being prudent. Any time you leave that cockpit, you increase the risk of being flicked and watching your boat sail to Puerto Rico without you. Again, what's the point?

I'm amazed at the complacency of otherwise rabid risk reducers in sailing who are willing to take a very complicated machine out of the slip all by themselves.

What am I missing here?


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

*I think it's the joy of independance and*

self-sufficiency.

This is my 4th season of sailing, and being in the Great lakes that doesn't add up to 4 full years.

I got tired of sitting in the marina, waiting for crew, while I passed the time practicing my splices and watching the boats out on the bay.

Last summer I said screw it, I'm heading out alone. My biggest concern was coming back to the dock - it turned out to be not such a big deal after all.

I haven't made any 'blue water' passages, but I do go out and anchor for days at a time.

I just got back from a great few days.

My goal was an island about 25 miles from the marina. As usual the wind was right on my nose and blowing 15 to 20. So I start beating up the bay.

As I was getting closer to the bigger open water the wind was shifting to stay on my nose. The waves were building to 1 - 1 1/2 metres (doesn't seem like much to ocean sailors, but the period of the lake waves is much shorter making for a bouncier ride).

I glanced over and saw that the shackle that attaches my topping lift to the end of my boom had come undone (the pin had vibrated loose and gone overboard.) This was not a huge tragedy, but it needed to be dealt with before I could lower my main. I enjoyed the challenge posed by having to make the repair while underway (I could have hove to - but I wanted to get to my destination before dark). I could have bore off and set my auto tiller, but I needed to be close hauled so I could reach the topping lift. (The auto tiller doesn't pinch too well - it tends to let the bow wander into the wind).

Anyhow, I slipped into MacYver mode and mentally checked everything in arms reach that might work as a fix.

I remembered a magnet on a line that I keep in one of the cockpit lockers. The line would be perfect for jury-rigging a shackle. I cut a piece of the line with the rigging knife that I have clipped to my PFD and made a loop that secured the block of the topping lift to the boom.

Now I know this sounds very tame to everyone (including me) but it was a very satisfying feeling being faced with a problem (albeit a small one) and dealing with it in (what I thought) was a creative way, and not losing ground.

I spent a great day at the anchorage and wanted to set off early the next morning to take advantage of a favourable wind. I had a coffee, had the anchor up and the sails raised by 6:17 am. This is something else that never happens when crew is along...


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

...


----------



## CapTim (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm new here, and still a student of sailing. I agree with everything that's been said... single-handing is an ego boost, it's bragging rights, it's a challenge to one's self, and it's something we should be able to decide on for ourselves.

But if I were the Emperor of the Universe, I would decree that all multi-day passage-making singlehanders (obviously myself included) must hand over our EPIRBs and promise not to send a mayday if things go bad.

I'm not Emperor of the world. Honest. And I'm not in the habit of telling other people what to do. There are enough folks like that around. 

But for myself, if I decide to take my life in my hands by making a choice which I know will _necessarily_ put me at significantly increased and avoidable risk (which, of course, singlehanding does.. that's why it's such an ego boost/bragging rights/proof-of-skill/etc thing) then I don't get to backtrack and get all panicky if the ultimate consequences of my decision arise.

I know, I know... I'm way out of line here. Danger is only fun/useful/wise if there is a huge EPIRB/SSB/VHF/SatPhone safety net ready to save us from our ignorant selves. 

To be clear.. I singlehand all the time. But it's ugly arrogance to expect other people to risk their lives to save mine, after I intentionally chose not to avoid easily avoidable risks (such as sleep deprivation, hunger, dehydration, and failure to post a watch). 

Everything comes with some level of risk. Choosing to up the ante on those risks should come with some increased repercussions.. such as the loss of a 'help me!' EPIRB or mayday.

For me, the debate isn't about whether singlehanding should be allowed. Of course it should. I like liberty... both mine and yours. 

The question is, what should be the consequences of the decision to singlehand? Everything comes at a price.. and in my humble opinion, the price of singlehanding should be the loss of assistance.. both from a crew, and from outside help. Want to be alone? _That_ would be alone...


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

smackdaddy said:


> Okay - so I'm seeing a lot of people interested in singe-handing. And based on recent events (Abby) I'm becoming more convinced that it _is_ actually insanity. Why?
> 
> Simple. The risks go through the roof - and the reward is, well, you, yourself, alone, in Puerto Rico. Dude, what's the freakin' point?
> 
> ...


Well, you don't need to waste lots of money to have a boat suited for single handling. My last boat, an inexpensive boat, come rigged like that from the factory (you have to ask, but you have the right options). Fact is that single handing is becoming so popular in Europe that the shipyards started to make standard boats that are already adapted to it. Almost all new boats take single handling into consideration, in what respects rigging design (at least on the options).

I believe you are mixing two things regarding single handing: Ocean single handing and coastal single handing. I have done thousands of miles alone, but I have never made Ocean single handing (and I am not saying that I will not do it).

On my former boat the average cruising speed was a little bit over 6k and normally, on those big summer days, I sailed 12 to 16 hours a day depending on the chosen spots to lay anchor. That's an average of about 84 miles a day. However some days I have made more than 100 miles a day (arriving at night to a well known destination. If needed I could do easily a 24 hour passage (about 144 miles). And I am saying 24 hours to be conservative, I have sailed once 36 hours without any problem (I had to, not my choice ).

Going to Porto Rico or any of those Islands is coastal navigations with some small passages (that's the thing I am used to do). The max distance passage you need to do is around 123 miles. That's no problem providing you chose the right weather conditions to do that.

Regarding the reward, well flyingwelsman is discovering it. May you discover it also one day. I know you are going to like it a lot .



flyingwelshman said:


> *self-sufficiency*. ....I got tired of sitting in the marina, waiting for crew, while I passed the time practicing my splices and watching the boats out on the bay.
> 
> Last summer I said screw it, I'm heading out alone. My biggest concern was coming back to the dock - it turned out to be not such a big deal after all.
> 
> ...


Regarding the dangers of doing it, the danger is not on doing it, but in knowing if you know enough to do it safely.

Regarding going solo on an ocean trip, it is about the same and the knowledge include routing (not going or cross shiplanes while asleep) and timing (weather analysis) and the right equipment (AIS, Radar with alarm, long distance weather information and so on).

The equipment to go solo and safely on an ocean crossing is expensive. For going solo to Cabo Rico, or any of the Islands on the region, you only need a modern boat correctly equipped (or a modified old one - rigging) and to know what you are doing. That's a challenge, I mean to learn enough to do it safely. After that you will not think of it as a big deal.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It's all about preperation .... and for the way your mind works smacky, I don't mean H. With boat and skipper well prepared, due dilligence to the weather, having a Plan B,C,D and E, the only thing you're missing is someone to do a MOB. And, if you well prepared, use your jacklines, and think before you act, you shouldn't end up in a MOB anyway.

The only times I have felt at all fearful, have had nothing to do with being by myself.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Okay - so I'm seeing a lot of people interested in singe-handing. And based on recent events (Abby) I'm becoming more convinced that it _is_ actually insanity. Why?
> 
> Simple. The risks go through the roof - and the reward is, well, you, yourself, alone, in Puerto Rico. Dude, what's the freakin' point?
> 
> ...


A rant...

What are you missing? A set of stones maybe... (no, they don't have to be big ones, just marginally functional)  . So you're not comfortable with single handing. So be it, but expecting others will see the world in your flashlight limits all to one common denominator; your fear. You give an example of a 16 year old in an Open 40 in the southern ocean in the winter... Stop a moment. You're making the exception into the rule. You don't need to spend inordinate amounts of $$$ to safely single hand. You can make your own lazy jacks for about 60-70$. If you don't have a furler and you're uncomfortable with a luff track, screw it. Go hanks. It's a very cheap conversion and the sail will stay on the deck. Most people take single handing step by step starting on a light air day in familiar waters. They know they're going to have things to figure out. Next step, up the wind velocity a bit and see how it all works out... go from there, make mods to your sail handling gear and your footwork on deck. It's a ballet, and yes, it can be athletic. Get yourself in shape accordingly and commensurate to your boat and sailing you wish to do.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi Smack,
You're not missing anything, but I love single-handing and personally, I'll take the risk. A couple of weeks ago my son and I went bungy jumping for his birthday. You can see from the pictures I was pretty stoked! 
I honestly get the same feeling single handing, it's a buzz Dude!

But even more than that, I feel a connection with the wind, the sea, the universe and of course, God himself. To me, single-handed sailing is the ultimate in freedom and responsibility, and I kinda live for that.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Dude - you freakin' rock. No doubt.

I'm sold.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

*Does singlehanding equal insanity?*
What else can you do if no female body is willing to sail across the pond with you?
Having a dude to sail with me in such a close quarter for weeks is just so unsettling..... yuke !!! I love to ride motorcycle, but I can't have a dude with his arms around my waist for a minute. ...... it is not my thing .

There you are, I must sail solo because

1. My children are busy with their own things
2. Wifey will come to sail with me as long as we are back in the dock befoe sunset
3. Finding a PYT to come with me is unlikely. 

Hey, I don't really mind if they don't come to save me. It is my life and my choice.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> Okay - so I'm seeing a lot of people interested in singe-handing. And based on recent events (Abby) I'm becoming more convinced that it _is_ actually insanity. Why?
> 
> Simple. The risks go through the roof - and the reward is, well, you, yourself, alone, in Puerto Rico. Dude, what's the freakin' point?
> 
> ...


Smackie, anywhere the liveaboard cruisers gather you will find single handers, some on 25 footers some on 65 footers, all going about their passage making peacefully and without much fuss.

Paddy Burnside on Conachair is one such guy, after enjoying some Caribbean sailing he is now on passage back to the UK. I was going to tell you that he spends much of his time reading but his spinnaker halyard just parted and he had to go up the mast to rig a new one. SEE CLICKY

I single hand a 44 footer and I am just thinking if there is any special concession to single handing; nope. I did fit an electric anchor winch but that is more due to advancing years and I still need to go forward to do it. Slab reefing and I need to go to the mast to do it. Granny bars are on the agenda but not urgent. I enjoy *almost* every minute of my sailing as I wander round the Caribbean.
NOTE TO SELF Find the Raritan repair kit, freaking thing is leaking AGAIN!

Oh yeah marinas are scary places in addition to being hard to get in and out of they rob you of 2 dollars a foot a night - that is a LOT of steak and beer!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh. I love you guys.

Damn Raritans. Hey, weren't they the very first Europeans in the US?


----------



## cormeum (Aug 17, 2009)

The only thing a singlehander needs. 

Did it a lot when I was younger (with smaller boats). With the traffic now, I'd be hard pressed to go long distances without posting a watch.


----------



## Snboard976 (Aug 10, 2008)

I can't imagine single handing on an overnight passage. I have had too many near collisions. I don't need another competent sailor aboard, just someone to watch for lights on the horizon. I also go a little crazy when I don't get to leave the boat and interact with other people for a few day.

I don't mind if there are others out there single handing, because I will have someone keeping a watch on my boat.


----------



## oaklandsailor (Mar 24, 2010)

CoastalEddie said:


> Let's be honest here. Once one has bought a sailboat, spent most or all of ones free time (and money) fixing it up, and then decided to set sail for some far off spot, at a speed little faster than that of a brisk walk, the criteria for insanity have long since been fulfilled. Ones desire to do such activities solo doesn't really make one more insane, it just allows the folks in the white coats to properly categorize the mental disorder in question.


Hey, Eddie, if you're out there somewhere I gotta tell you that your three sentences above are brilliant. I for one will plagiarize endlessly with hopes you won't mind.

OS


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

chall03 said:


> Hey Smack, how do we know that Joshua Slocum didn't spend half his time strapping down a teddy to the mast anyway??


He had a spider, a "boston spider" that accompanied him all the while. It killed a straight of magellan spider that got on board, after a brief partnership.

He also had a goat, which he despised and gave away at first chance, after eating his west indies charts and much of the rigging.

I honestly believe, given his circumstances, that Slocum had a death wish, and figured he's either gonna fulfill it, or get crazy rich and famous in failing to do so by succeeding in his circumnavigation.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Snboard976 said:


> I can't imagine single handing on an overnight passage. I have had too many near collisions. I don't need another competent sailor aboard, just someone to watch for lights on the horizon. I also go a little crazy when I don't get to leave the boat and interact with other people for a few day.
> 
> I don't mind if there are others out there single handing, because I will have someone keeping a watch on my boat.


A lot depends on where you're singlehanding overnight. I've done it numerous times up and down the East Coast. I basically stay between the shore and the shipping lanes and have rarely seen any other boats except when crossing an inlet, where I keep a constant watch.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

For many of us, if we don't single hand we don't sail. Now, would that not be insanity!

And yes, if I have a problem I do expect to be rescued. However, I do everything in my power to make certain that I don't have to rely on someone to save my butt. I like living and do not have a death wish!


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

tomandchris said:


> For many of us, if we don't single hand we don't sail. Now, would that not be insanity!
> 
> And yes, if I have a problem I do expect to be rescued. However, I do everything in my power to make certain that I don't have to rely on someone to save my butt. I like living and do not have a death wish!


Sorry TomandChris. If that was directed at me, I certainly didn't mean to imply that all singlehanders have a death wish! I go solo much of the time, albiet not around the world in a 100 year old oyster boat I recaulked myself with star and lunar charts and a tin clock!

I was just musing at Joshua Slocum's journey. Just read his book, and haven't gotten my jaw off the floor yet!


----------

